# Advise on long trip please. Tacoma to Atlanta via L.A.



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi everybody,
I did my first trip ever camping along the way from Atlanta to the Grand Canyon and it was a nice experience and a learning opportunity. Thanks to everyone who gave me advise

Now I am planning yet another trip. A longer expedition for sure. I want to fly to Seattle/Tacoma, visit my sons there and drive back my old Miata (which my son is giving back to me) to Atlanta. I also plan to camp along the way.
Since the time is close to winter, I thought it would be a safer bet weather wise to drive down I-5 to L.A. and turn left and drive through AZ, pick up I-10 and drive through TX, LA, MS and AL back home.

It's a 3500 mile drive, but I think I'm up for it. However, I'm totally new to driving and camping along the Pacific coast and I would appreciate any and all advise as to what I might expect weather wise and in all other aspects. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, A miata is not a huge car, so you want to basically pack as if you were going backpacking with some exceptions. 

Tent: Get the smallest one you can. They even make a cot/tent combo you can set up in minutes that is just big enough for you and your sleeping bag. 
If you want to save even more space, get a single serving size tent, and a therma-rest pad.

Meals: I would only carry foods that don't require cooking (so you wont need cooking equipment), and aren't crushable (like bags of chips). Granola bars, bags of dried fruits, etc. If you are just using the campgrounds as places to spend the night and then hit the road again, you might just plan on eating at restaurants unless money is a big factor. A small cooler that can hold a back of lunch meat, cheese, four tortillas, and mustard along with a bottle of water can get you through several days of eating and is pretty cheap. An alternative for hot meals is pick up some surplus military MRE's. 


Heat: If it's going to be cold, bring some sort of firestarter (there are many threads on here about those), and just buy firewood at the park or store locally before you camp for the night. 

Sleeping bag: Get one a step colder rated than the coldest temp you expect. Spend a little extra and get one that packs tighter. Find a fleece bag liner too. Besides adding a bit of warmth, it keeps body oils and funk from getting into the bag, and you can wash the liners much easier.

Shelter: Bring a decent size tarp, stakes, and some 550 cord. Learn how to make various field expedient shelters with it in case you are caught in the rain (though here in the south that's not too likely).


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks, I am planning to start in the second week of November, may be earlier. I had hoped to take a minimum of gear. With the "vette I took too much and was encumbered by stuff. 

I thought of taking my tent, pad & sleeping bag. Perhaps a tarp and some lines and a minimum of clothes (I'll stop and launder as needed). 

I hope to eat at McDonalds and markets like Whole Foods. I will probably take water, a small stove for coffee or soup and stuff like nuts & fruits and such for snacks, but no cooler or a bunch of food and prepping gear. 

I will take my camera, IPhone and perhaps a laptop, but that is all. I'll use the tiny trunk and the passenger seat/area (I might remove the pax seat).

I'm resigned to stay in motels in case of weather inclemency, but I really hope to sleep in my tent as much as possible.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

silverz51 said:


> I hope to eat at McDonalds and markets like Whole Foods. I will probably take water, a small stove for coffee or soup and stuff like nuts & fruits and such for snacks, but no cooler or a bunch of food and prepping gear.
> 
> I will take my camera, IPhone and perhaps a laptop, but that is all. I'll use the tiny trunk and the passenger seat/area (I might remove the pax seat).
> 
> I'm resigned to stay in motels in case of weather inclemency, but I really hope to sleep in my tent as much as possible.


You can get by with one of those small soft side coolers that is about the size of a purse, stick a piece of dry ice in it and it keeps stuff cold for a while. Like i said, a pack of lunchmeat, cheese, and tortillas will stack up in there and not take up much room at all, You can eat for a few days off that.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

For cheaper stays you might try campgrounds that have lodges, cabins or rental trailers. I know at least KOAs have Kamping Kabins and usually have a heater to rent. A lot of them offer some breakfast discounts elsewhere or offer a small breakfast, too. I belong to 1000 trails and there are few of the member campgrounds that have rental trailers but are not all are available to the public nor convenient to get to.

That will be extreme camping. If you think the Grand Canyon trip was cold, you ain't felt nothing yet. I like your idea of heading south as fast as possible then using I-10 to go East. There is still a risk of early snow since you'll be passing some steep grades getting down to the L.A. area. The days are getting shorter too and starting in Washington the days will be way shorter than further south and this may also increase the cold.

A Miata IS a small car and you might try researching a cargo carrier you can lash to the rear trunk lid to increase your cargo space.

I hope you have a warm sleeping bag and some thick thermals and something for the head.

I recommend you research the Whole Foods locations, because there aren't many. McDonalds, well that another story, but then there's also Carl's Jr. (maybe you know them as Hardys), and Burger King and Jack in the Box.

Another thing to know. I-5 is NOT a coast route. The coast route is called HWY 1 and is INCREDIBLY BEAUTIFUL but long and slow going any time of the year. This highway is windy and slow. Did I mention how slow it was? And the amount of services are way less than an interstate like I-5 or Hwy 101 which is a faster version of HWY 1, but slower than I-5. Did I mention that HWY 1 (aka PCH or Pacific Coast Highway) is slow. If you have time and money to burn Hwy 1 is the ticket but this is NOT quick in any way shape or form. For the other routes, do keep in mind the Western Sierras are about three times higher than anything in the East and they must be crossed even by interstates and even the deserts and Valleys can be about 3,000 ft average. I bring this up because this can make things colder in Fall and winter.

On the other hand, this sounds like a great trip. I'm hoping nothing I say should STOP you, I'm just trying to provide as much info as possible so you are well prepared. I've been up to Seattle from Southern California via plane, train, car AND pickup truck, as well as to Georgia and Florida by the same means, but we always get real lucky with weather (my wife thinks I'm brilliant that I always know about great weather). I love to travel, especially NOT by flying but have never had to do it in anything the size of a Miata.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advise Art, I really need to know what I'm getting in for. I plan to fly to Seattle midweek 2nd week of November, probably leave Tacoma around the 11th and head South. I can make sure I have winter clothes & winter gear for the cold. 

I have some time, but not forever  (although I wish I did). Do you think I can drive 300 miles per day on the PHC? 
I think I could make up some time once I get past Sacramento, possibly driving too long and staying at a motel or 2. I am retired so as you probably understand, I'm trying to save $$ so deluxe hotels are out. The camping is a twofold activity. Enjoy the country and save money! However, I don't want to sacrifice safety or basic comfort.

I'm prepared for no-frills camping for simplicity and expedience. And don't forget, I am traveling solo, so I don't need much room and my gear will occupy no more than 2X the space than if I was backpacking...

What are the chances to happen upon places to lodge if I cannot make a campground in time? Do you think the PHC has enough places to find simple food or facilities?
Please tell me if I'm being crazy here or if this might just be one heck of a trip!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

300 miles at an average of 50mph is 6 hours of driving. (I tend to average long distance driving time like this due to various speed limits and other stops. You can certainly drive 300 miles in a day. I have done that much just riding my motorcycle around joyriding before. Even if you are slowed drastically to a 30 mph average, that's 10 road hours. Still do able. That still leaves you 8 hours to sleep and 6 hours of camping/relaxing time. 

As far as dealing with the cold: LAYERS. For quick adjustments in layers, instead of long johns, buy some large sweat pants and sweatshirt you can put on OVER your normal comfort clothes. Add to this a medium jacket, and some gloves and you should be OK. When you go to get in the car for the driving, just peel off the sweatsuit and drive in your comfy clothes. For shirts, wear a "wife beater" under a t-shirt, then a long sleeve shirt or your sweats, then the jacket (preferably with a hood or insulated hat for when you are out of the car). You don't want to go out and blow money on some arctic snowsuit you are never going to use more than once. Just layer up stuff you already are going to wear. 

As far as being crazy: No this sounds perfectly reasonable and doable. As far as not being able to find camping or a lodge, remember: you have a car. If all else fails, curl up on the passenger seat and catch a nap until you feel like driving again. 

Your Route: Google Maps is your friend. Seattle, WA to Atlanta, GA - Google Maps

You can look along the route for parks and campgrounds. Plan your stops head of time, so are not driving miles and miles after you are tired looking for food, gas, or lodging for the night.

Edit: As I mapped out, it is 3,504 miles. According to google, it will take 2 days 9 hours of DRIVING time, based on about a 60mph pace. I recommend getting a US road map and highlight your route, and pick up state maps as you enter a state so you can see more details along the route.. a US map wont show you all the little towns and such along the way. I suggest using a yellow highlighter for the route, and a blue or green one to mark places to stop along the way. Also to go to a campsite, you might have to go off the main route to get to it, hence another reason for the state maps. 

If you know when you are passing through Houston, let me know, I can meet up with you for a bite to eat.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

Shadow said:


> 300 miles at an average of 50mph is 6 hours of driving. (I tend to average long distance driving time like this due to various speed limits and other stops. You can certainly drive 300 miles in a day. I have done that much just riding my motorcycle around joyriding before. Even if you are slowed drastically to a 30 mph average, that's 10 road hours. Still do able. That still leaves you 8 hours to sleep and 6 hours of camping/relaxing time.
> 
> ------- snip--------
> 
> If you know when you are passing through Houston, let me know, I can meet up with you for a bite to eat.


Thanks for the info, I was actually wondering if 300 miles per day would be doable on the PCH... I have found from my experience that it's crucial to arrive to a campsite during daylight hours. Otherwise setting up camp can become a nasty chore.. I usually find that it takes me about an hour to break camp and get back on the road after awakening. If I do not prepare breakfast and keep my camp as simple as possible, I can probably get going in half that time.
Generally this would result in me driving between the hours of 9:30 a.m. and 4:30 p.m. That's 7 hours, take off 1.5 hours for breaks and that leaves 5.5 hrs. @ 50 mph, I could travel 275 miles. That's assuming I can average 50mph on these roads. I guess I could do better that that if the daylight hours are long enough..
Also. I need to know just how long the drive actually would be driving on the PCH. That would tell me how long my trip would actually take...

And thank you very much for the offer to meet in Houston. It might actually work out! It would be neat to meet fellow forum members along the way


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I have software that can plot a trip for you along PCH from west of Tacoma all the way down to about Santa Barbara, California. After Santa Barbara it's redundant and too crowded with traffic and unless there's something specific in L.A. (and there's lots to see), then I'd skirt L.A. and head to Palm Springs to head home. Let me know what you might want to see in L.A. and I might be able to provide the best route and times. It does matter. The L.A. roads are officially known as the largest parking lot in the world for good reason.

You aren't allowing much time for stopping and taking pictures. The views all the way down are famous and gorgeous!!! I'll plot PCH and tell you how many miles it is. There are also points along PCH where you will be hundreds of feet in the air because of cliffs (Big Sur California). The views are incredible. During each day you will find plenty of decent holes in the wall to eat or even seek a hotel. Just know they will be pricey so do plan some food to bring along to keep the cost down.

Then when you meet Shadow in Houston, he'll learn why it's slow and go along PCH unless you use a sportscar. Wait, you're in a Miata. That might count. But imagine you'll be stuck behind slower traffic and there are very few multi lane areas or passing lanes. PCH had to be squeezed in most of the way to avoid messing up the terrain and the views.

I'm sure I'll think of more advice and can provide more info. When you finally get to I-10, then you can really fast track to Houston and home. It will probably take less time to do that as coming down PCH the whole coast route, because then 600-800 miles is easy to do.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's a stab at an itinerary from Tacoma to Los Angeles County with the predominant route on Hwy 1. I think this is very do-able. I used Trailer Life Campground Navigator to plan this. 

Day 1: Tacoma, WA to Florence, OR - 330 miles
Day 2: Florence, OR to Eureka, CA - 270 miles 
Day 3: Eureka, CA to Olema, CA - 275 miles 
Day 4: Olema, CA to Morro Bay, CA - 270 miles 
Day 5: Morro Bay to Palm Springs - 320 miles 

This meets your criteria of allowing some sightseeing and departing late and arriving early within reason. The first day is when you start, so you gain time since you will already be packed and ready to go. Likewise after leaving Morro Bay it's not too far to Santa Barbara where Los Angeles county starts soon after that and you'll just want to drive through to the Palm Springs area unless you plan to sightsee in L.A. 

Note when looking at map, PCH (aka Hwy 1) is also known as Hwy 101 which was the first highway attempting to bypass the very slow PCH. Then some years later, I-5 was built for those who need a real fast throughway. Hwy 1 is very windy and scenic, Hwy 101 is not as bad and I-5 is mostly straight as a rail and designed to bypass everything (like I-95 on the East coast).

Keep them questions and ideas coming.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I forgot to mention, if you think this is the plan, let me know and I'll start hunting for campgrounds first. I have other reference materials for this or you can search the internet.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

artmart said:


> Here's a stab at an itinerary from Tacoma to Los Angeles County with the predominant route on Hwy 1. I think this is very do-able. I used Trailer Life Campground Navigator to plan this.
> 
> Day 1: Tacoma, WA to Florence, OR - 330 miles
> Day 2: Florence, OR to Eureka, CA - 270 miles
> ...


Thanks Art, this is about what I was thinking about... I'll have to see how the itinerary shakes up based on DW's desire to see me back home before I age noticeably more .
I would like to complete the trip in 10 days or so. !2 days counting a visit with my sons in Seattle and Tacoma and the time to get the car sorted out and obtain whatever gear I will need (which I wont take with me). I'm kind of thinking I might need a better sleeping bag that the Northface mummy I have. It's rated at 20 degrees, but it did not keep me warm enough one night in the South Rim. Perhaps all I need is some decent thermal underwear, wool socks and hat. But I need to make sure I don't suffer with cold or I'll be miserable.
Do you think the PCH will be crowded even at this time of the year? 

Thanks!

Oh BTW, I found an incredibly useful app. It's called Oh Ranger! and it helps you to find campgrounds in whatever vicinity you specify. You can find it on line as well, check it out. However, I will definitely appreciate your help and experience. Feel free to make suggestions about campgrounds, points of interest, etc.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

The only concern about part of your trip is where you'll be when the Veteran's day weekend comes along. There are facilities all up and down PCH and it sounds like if you have a good idea on sticking to those stops you might need another day or so for the trip.

It takes me 4 days to drive across country averaging about 700 miles per day and with quick overnights, but then I've done hotels and Kamping Kabins and no tent to save time. This means you'll need to knock off a day on the southbound Tacoma to Palm Springs. I'll redo the plan together but your trip will be more driving and less time in camp for resting. This should at least help you know where to look for campsites well in advance.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's a new suggested itinerary:

Day 1: Tacoma, WA to Coos Bay, OR - 392 miles
Day 2: Coos Bay, OR to Ft Bragg, CA - 341 miles
Day 3: Ft. Bragg, CA to Big Sur, CA - 332 miles
Day 4: Big Sur, CA to Palm Springs, CA - 400 miles

Now we're talking. I hear Coos Bay is fabulous and I know from experience Big Sur is world famous for its views. And all the views along the way are fabulous!!!

This allows 2 days with your son, 4 days from Tacoma to Palm Springs, then 4 days at about 700 miles per day to GA, or 10 days total. You'll definitely need to reserve something well in advance for Big Sur and probably Coos Bay, unless you can get to some of the campgrounds in the area that don't allow reservations and just get there first.

I hope your "Oh Ranger" app can help find some campgrounds along the way if you don't or can't reserve in advance.

When driving from Big Sur to Palm Springs you'll want to avoid most of LA. The PCH from Big Sur eventually runs into Hwy 101 west of Santa Barbara, then take this to Hwy 118, around the north of L.A., then I-210 across the top then as far as it will take you, then drop down to I-10 in San Bernardino. If you don't do this you will be caught in some horrendous traffic at the anticipated hours of arrival. While most towns have a rush hour we have what's called rush hours. They last about 4 hours in the morning, 6 am to 10 am, then start again at 3pm until about 7pm or later. You're gonna have some anyway on the northern route I recommend, but I'm trying to get you around the worst of the all the freeways to the south with 4 to 6 lanes of freeway traffic that are jammed packed for 100 miles. The northern route I suggest adds a little bit of distance, but you will save hours of time. No doubt by the time you get to Palm Springs it will be dark and late, but you won't have much choice schedule wise unless you get a very good jump out of Big Sur.

Good luck with this.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

artmart said:


> Here's a new suggested itinerary:
> 
> Day 1: Tacoma, WA to Coos Bay, OR - 392 miles
> Day 2: Coos Bay, OR to Ft Bragg, CA - 341 miles
> ...


Thanks for working out the alternative, but I think I like your first proposed route better. The legs of trip seem much more manageable considering that the traffic might slow me down a good bit. Although I've never driven the PCH in WA & OR, I have driven along the ocean between San Francisco and Monterey. Beautiful drive, but not if you want to make good time on a trip....
Also, I was reading about the parks near Florence OR, and they sure look inviting... Particularly since they even have yurts and tepees available for camping out of the rain if needed. It's a more expensive than a tent site but less than half of a cheap roach motel.

I think I rather extend my trip 2 extra days and enjoy the PCH. I might reconsider the food and see if I can carry at least a day's supply of food that I can prepare myself. I could theoretically shop every day and not carry too much food. Maybe one of those very small coolers can hold enough food for a day or 2. The only problem is wasting all the ice that needs to be purchased but wont fit there with the food...

Another possibility might be to get one meal per day at a cheap Mexican or Chinese restaurant. Breakfast at Mikey D's is not bad at all and snacks could carry the rest of the day. Fortunately I am not very large and can get by without consuming lots of calories. Actually, eating too much is more likely a problem since the average serving size in restaurants is pretty dang big.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

The time is nie!!! Well, I guess you are about a week away.

Good luck on your trip. Don't forget plenty of film (LOL) and don't forget the battery charges for whatever you take!!!


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, you are right! Well, I have until the 9th, so it's more like 12 days, but I'm sure they'll fly by... The more I think about it, the smaller the Miata appears in my mind 
I sure hope I can minimize everything but take enough gear and food to be comfortable.
I will carry my tent, pad & sleeping bag with me from Atlanta, but I will probably purchase whatever else I might need in Seattle for my trip back.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, I'm sure you're taking more than that, like clothing otherwise your "shop when you get there" plan will be way high!!! Maybe you can use a good size duffle to carry your stuff and find a way to lash it to your Miata for extra storage room.

Wow, what fun to enjoy a trip through someone else's eyes and wallet.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

artmart said:


> Well, I'm sure you're taking more than that, like clothing otherwise your "shop when you get there" plan will be way high!!! Maybe you can use a good size duffle to carry your stuff and find a way to lash it to your Miata for extra storage room.
> 
> Wow, what fun to enjoy a trip through someone else's eyes and wallet.


Well yeah, I will take basic clothing and toiletries in addition to my tent and sleeping gear, and of course my camera, lenses, etc. But not much else. I'll buy the bag liner and other odds and ends in Seattle (food etc.).
I think that before I go, I'll see my Miata driving friends and try packing the stuff I think I will have in a similar car. That ought to help me decide what to do.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Good news!!! I found this site that can provide some picture status of some parts of the Hwy 1(PCH)/Hwy 101 roads in Washington and Oregon. Cameras positioned at a few spots give you an idea that Hwys 1/101 are not like the interstates AND you can see what the weather conditions are at those points.

While not many are shown along the way at least it's better than nothing, but it reminded me of how wet and cold things are in the Northwest states especially this time of year.

TripCheck - Oregon Department of Transportation

Just click on a camera and it will show the road and it's current conditions. Remember you'll only be interested in the Hwy 1/101 cameras.

I hope you can use this. It does require an internet connection and a suitable browser.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

A question comes up. I was in another forum about traveling and had posted questions about my Tacoma~Atlanta trip. One person posted that trying to avoid bad weather by taking I-5 to LA and I-10 to go East was not such a good idea as the added time to the trip would increase the chances of finding worse conditions in the South...

In fairness, I had not posted about taking PCH and 101. Still, he suggested taking I-90 through Montana, SD, and the I-29 South Through St. Louis, etc. I thought, hey, I'll check this out. A check of the weather in Coeur D'Alene, Spearfish SD, and a few other random places along the route, show cold snowy weather at this time... I thought this was crazy advise. However, he came back to say that generally the roads are clear and they are used to snow so they know how to maintain the roads, etc.

Of course, since I want to camp, it makes more sense to take the warmer route. Still, he brought up a good point for discussion. What do you all think of this?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

silverz51 said:


> A question comes up. I was in another forum about traveling and had posted questions about my Tacoma~Atlanta trip. One person posted that trying to avoid bad weather by taking I-5 to LA and I-10 to go East was not such a good idea as the added time to the trip would increase the chances of finding worse conditions in the South...
> 
> In fairness, I had not posted about taking PCH and 101. Still, he suggested taking I-90 through Montana, SD, and the I-29 South Through St. Louis, etc. I thought, hey, I'll check this out. A check of the weather in Coeur D'Alene, Spearfish SD, and a few other random places along the route, show cold snowy weather at this time... I thought this was crazy advise. However, he came back to say that generally the roads are clear and they are used to snow so they know how to maintain the roads, etc.
> 
> Of course, since I want to camp, it makes more sense to take the warmer route. Still, he brought up a good point for discussion. What do you all think of this?


Well, I seriously doubt you will even SEE snow through Texas, which most of your I-10 trip will be in. It's in the 80's outside right now. This weekend they are expecting mid 60's for lows. It will be a bit cooler than this when you actually make your trip, but you shouldn't be dealing with any snow. 
If you were driving straight though and staying at hotels, i'd suggest taking a shortest route, but if you plan on making it a several day camping trip, might as well do it where you can enjoy the weather.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Well, I seriously doubt you will even SEE snow through Texas, which most of your I-10 trip will be in. It's in the 80's outside right now. This weekend they are expecting mid 60's for lows. It will be a bit cooler than this when you actually make your trip, but you shouldn't be dealing with any snow.
> If you were driving straight though and staying at hotels, i'd suggest taking a shortest route, but if you plan on making it a several day camping trip, might as well do it where you can enjoy the weather.


Any good ideas about nice camping places along the route? Would Big Bend be a worthwhile detour?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I kinda agree with Shadow. If you stay along I-90 to the Dakota, then head to the St Louis area you are constantly in the path of snow possibilities for several days and this will eliminate any camping possibilities.

Your route down 101/1 gets you out of snow possibilities much quicker. It might be cold going south too, but being that close to the ocean, the salt air makes it hard for snow to form unless it's real wintry and it might be too early in the year for that.

At least the weather should be better going south. You've gotta imagine that whatever weather you run into going south, it would have been a LOT colder in the North. Please realize weather tends to go Eastbound and gets colder as it does, during this time of year. No doubt it's gonna be cold all the time, but in the future, you will be quite happy with the trip down the western coast. Save I-90 for summer travel when the south gets too hot!

Adding Big Bend National Park in Texas is another nice diversion and would add another day to the trip because after you get there you might want to spend some time. I have many friends who have been there and will take their RVs there for the winter snowbirding. Funny thing about Texas. When you don't go straight, you will be adding a lot of distance. Texas is BIG, not like I-40 through the Amarillo panhandle. Any angular change adds quite a bit of distance if you remember your geometry.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

silverz51 said:


> Any good ideas about nice camping places along the route? Would Big Bend be a worthwhile detour?


I have a friend that goes to* Big Bend* a couple times a year. Based solely on her pictures and description, it sounds nice. Depending on your time table, you might elect to spend an extra day there if you go. 

One park I can recommend that I have actually been to is:
*Lockhart SP*
TPWD: Lockhart State Park ‎

It's right outside the town, but it's a nice little park, with some hills to go hiking in, with some old ruins to explore. It's about a 20-25 mile detour off the freeway north of* Luling TX*. 

An alternative just south of Luling is *Palmetto SP*. 
TPWD: Palmetto State Park

It's only about 3-4 miles south of I-10. 

Actually, I was looking at the route and I might suggest bypassing San Antonio, and jumping off I-10 at *Boerne, TX* and taking Hwy 46 East. 
This would bring you close to :
*Guadalupe River SP *
TPWD: Guadalupe River State Park

This is obviously on the *Guadalupe River*, and is usually packed in the summer months by people tubing and rafting down the river, but this time of year it shouldn't be busy. 

Continuing on East on HWY 46 brings you back to I-10 at* Seguin TX*, which is about 25-30 miles west of Luling TX which I mentioned above is close to a couple parks. 

Best thing is find how far you want to drive each day, then look on map for state parks in the area where you want to camp for the night. Pretty much all TX SP's are well maintained and have something that makes them special. 

Once you figure out your itinerary, send me a copy, If I am off work when you are passing through the area, maybe I'll come up and pitch a tent near you., :icon_smile_bbq:


EDIT: I was looking and I just had an even cooler idea. Jump off I-10 onto US 290 and head into Fredericksburg TX, where there is both the Nimitz Naval Museum, and the Bush war museum, check out the town and go a bit north and camp at *Enchanted Rock State Natural Area. *http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/spdest/findadest/parks/enchanted_rock/

This is one of the coolest parks I have been to in Texas so far. Hike around in the morning, then climb to the summit (no gear necessary, its about the same as walking up stairs) and watch the sunset. I would even recommend spending a second day here. 
After that, if you wanted, you could pop into *Pedernales Falls SP *http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/spdest/findadest/parks/pedernales_falls/

This I put up as #2 best park I have been to in TX. 

Leaving Pedernales, you can go on East to Austin TX, then take Hwy 71 down past Bastrop SP (I think its closed due to wildfire damage currently though) and Bruecher SP (which I have been to and is really nice)

Hwy 71 continues ESE through La Grange TX (ZZTOP's song La Grange is about this town) on down to Columbus TX where you pick up I-10 again. A lot more scenic, and though the speeds you will be travelling aren't as fast, you cut many miles off your trip.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

Excellent suggestions! Since flexibility is one of the things I have, it might well be possible to do several cool stops. I'll examine your suggestions and see what the distances look like so I can adjust my itinerary and hit the right spots at a good interval time wise and location wise.
And it would be cool, to meet you! Perhaps things will work out to make it possible. I imagine that depending when I leave WA, I should be crossing TX between the 16th & 20th.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

artmart said:


> Good news!!! I found this site that can provide some picture status of some parts of the Hwy 1(PCH)/Hwy 101 roads in Washington and Oregon. Cameras positioned at a few spots give you an idea that Hwys 1/101 are not like the interstates AND you can see what the weather conditions are at those points.
> 
> While not many are shown along the way at least it's better than nothing, but it reminded me of how wet and cold things are in the Northwest states especially this time of year.
> 
> ...


Big change in plans Art. Looks like I waited too long to try reserving a cabin or yurt in the OR parks in my route... The weather looks too wet and cold to tent camp (I would not mind it if I did not have to break camp each day and pack a wet tent in the car :no.

Anyway, I am not going to drive as much on the PCH as I planned/wanted. I found a B&B that looks really neat, it's called The Wolf Creek Inn. It's coincidentally located in Wolf Creek OR. I got a reservation for my first night there after leaving Tacoma. 

Then I will go back to the PCH and take a detour before getting back to Ukiah, CA where I found what looks like decent lodging at the Hampton Inn, because the forecast is still not so good.

After Ukiah, I'll go back to the PCH / 101 and head South to LA. I have some friends in LA so I might spend a night as their guest . If that does not pan out, I'll have to find another hotel  because the Los Angeles Natl Forest is too high in the mountains and so too cold and snowy.

After that, I have only the sketch of a plan. Probably head South on I-10 and go to AZ, perhaps find a campground at a convenient place in the route and camp out if the weather permits.

I guess then I drive through TX. Not sure of the final route yet. Same story with the camping. Then to LA. Either Lake Charles or Shreveport depending whether I go the Southern or Northern route. Should be able to camp there.

Next will be a stop in MS or AL (Gulfport/Mobile) and will try to find a campground. From there I'll go directly to Atlanta.

So far the only plans which are more or less firm, are the stops in OR and CA. Any ideas?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't know anything about Oregon in particular, but I might be able to make some suggestions in CA. Yup, we are getting lots of rain in the low altitudes and snow in the high altitudes right now.

Other than Big Sur most of 101/PCH won't have much snow. What parts of CA are you interested in? If you are successful, where are your friends friends in L.A. located? I do agree that out of L.A. I-10 is a more suitable route than I-40 this time of year. Beware that campgrounds between New Mexico and central Texas are hard to find, heck so are decent hotels, so don't expect anything to highbrow.

Doing this without advance reservations will be tough or you'll pay a mint. Good luck!


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

I will leave Wolf Creek and head down I-5 then take West US199 to Crescent City. Then I'll head South on 101 on to Ukiah. From there I intend to take 101 to SF and then on to Santa Barbara via Santa Cruz, Montery, etc. on the PCH. I might end up in the LA area pretty late in the evening. I don't know yet where in LA my friends live. I will find out before too long. 

I figure to head towards Las Cruces, NM via I-10. Thanks for the tip about the scarcity of campgrounds. I'll do a search with Oh Ranger and see... I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

In TX, at the end of my driving leg from LA, I found among many other parks and recreation areas, the following which seem to be good choices. All have developed campgrounds, Showers, etc.

*Leasburg Diversion Dam, (18 miles from Las cruces)
Franklin Mountain State Park (El Paso)
Hueco Tanks State Park, (East of El Paso
Percha Dam State Park 52 mile NW of Las Cruces(off I25)
*
Do you know anything about these? There are many more scattered around the area....

The *Hot Wells Dune Recreation Area* in nearby AZ looks pretty good too...


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

For convenience there's a nice KOA in Las Cruces right off I-10 before you get into town. I've been there a couple of times. A couple of the other places you mention are ways off the main drag. Like Leasburg and Heuco Tanks. I'm not familiar with the others.

I've driven from L.A. to Las Cruces/El paso in one day, but it's a long 800 miles and you're doing it when the days are shorter and colder and we didn't have to set up a tent.

Lots of idea for sure.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

You are right about the distance from LA to Las Cruces. I will make a midway stop near Phoenix. Lake Pleasant seems to be relatively nearby and offers several campgrounds with a variety of campsites.

The campgrounds I found near Las Cruces are off the beaten path for sure, but I kind of like that. Those seem to be like El Morro and El Malpais where I camped in NM on my way back from the Grand Canyon. I'd just have to make sure I can arrive with enough daylight to set up camp.

The KOA seems convenient, although for for some reason I am not attracted to commercial campgrounds.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

If you are planning a midway stop in Phoenix then off the beaten path in Las Cruces is good. I'd recommend Tucson which is a little farther (about 110 miles) or even Casa Grande (about 50 miles) but if you stay at your friend's you can probably get an early jump not having to breakdown a tent. Phoenix is experiencing a huge urban sprawl and doesn't have much camping areas, where Tucson and Casa Grande are less sprawl and a prettier towns since it's less crowded and then the Saguaro National Park is nearby, too.

I just think Phoenix is too close to L.A. and using I-10 would get you there in no time so that Casa Grande or Tucson would be better uses of time and if you get there early enough and get to see a Saquaro sunset, it's fabulous. At least it was for me and DW when we visited Tucson one year in Fall. It will be cold. Deserts in late Fall & Winter are cold! We have traveled many times and definitely prefer either of these two places over Phoenix.


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

artmart said:


> If you are planning a midway stop in Phoenix then off the beaten path in Las Cruces is good. I'd recommend Tucson which is a little farther (about 110 miles) or even Casa Grande (about 50 miles) but if you stay at your friend's you can probably get an early jump not having to breakdown a tent. Phoenix is experiencing a huge urban sprawl and doesn't have much camping areas, where Tucson and Casa Grande are less sprawl and a prettier towns since it's less crowded and then the Saguaro National Park is nearby, too.
> 
> I just think Phoenix is too close to L.A. and using I-10 would get you there in no time so that Casa Grande or Tucson would be better uses of time and if you get there early enough and get to see a Saquaro sunset, it's fabulous. At least it was for me and DW when we visited Tucson one year in Fall. It will be cold. Deserts in late Fall & Winter are cold! We have traveled many times and definitely prefer either of these two places over Phoenix.


Thanks for the tip! I was wondering whether Tucson might be a better choice... Also, I was wondering about the cold. Do you think a 20 deg bag w/liner and long underwear will allow me to sleep comfortably there?


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, after hours of juggling maps, researching parks and recreation areas, taking withe friends in various cities, I finally have a pretty firm and apparently workable itinerary. Starting from Tacoma:

day 1 Wolf Creek OR (inn) Quaint old inn - From Wolf Creek to Ukiah, detour along the PCH as possible.
day 2 Ukiah, CA (hotel) clean, comfortable hotel - From Ukiah to LA, take the PCH as much as possible
day 3 Los Angeles (friends) visit, go dancing - start comfortably late and arrive comfortably early to Scottsdale
day 4 Scottsdale (hotel) go dancing, stay in very nice hotel get an early start and drive on...
day 5 Leasburg Dam State Park, NM (tent camping)
day 6 Monahans Sandhill State Park, TX (tent camping)
day 7 Laguna Park, TX (tent camping)
day 8 Lake D'Arbonne State Park, LA (tent camping)
day 9 Birminham, AL (friends)
day 10 home

I think I will have to buy a colder weather sleeping bag than the one I have. The camping in NM & TX might be in chilly weather... I don't know yet what I will do about food while camping. Probably some sort of minimalist stuff, maybe some cans of soup, chips or rice cakes, coffee and my own trail mix.... On the road it will probably be McDonalds (or Subways) breakfast, salad lunches and snacks.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

About the bag, I could probably sleep just fine in a 20 bag with med or heavy thermals and a wool cap, but I sleep pretty warm. The biggest problem I have is getting OUT of the warm bag. Keep a down or similar jacket close by to get warm with a shell. I also use something like ski pants on my legs. This way if it's raining I am good to go too. Then as things warm up, I layer down.

Easy breakfasts help make the teardown a lot easier.

That's a pretty good schedule. I hope weather and traffic help you stay on schedule.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I plotted the estimated mileage between points and this is what I came up with.
Start: Tacoma, WA to Wolf Creek, OR (is this still in the plan?)- 370 miles
day 1 Wolf Creek OR (inn) to Ukiah (340 miles, 710 total miles)
day 2 Ukiah, CA to L.A., CA (490 miles, 1200 total miles) 
day 3 Los Angeles to Scottsdale, AZ (390 miles, 1590 total miles)
day 4 Scottsdale, AZ to Leasburg, NM (410 miles, 2000 total miles)
day 5 Leasburg Dam State Park, NM to Monahans, TX (300 miles, 2300 total miles)
day 6 Monahans Sandhill State Park, TX to Laguna Park, TX (450 miles, 2750 total miles)
day 7 Laguna Park, TX to Lake D'Arbonne, LA (340 miles, 3090 total miles)
day 8 Lake D'Arbonne State Park, LA to Birmingham, AL (395 miles, 3485 total miles)
day 9 Birminham, AL (friends) to Atlanta, GA (145 miles, 3,630 total miles)
day 10 home.

Not bad except for that stretch in CA from Ukiah to L.A. While it's only about 500 miles that's a tough drive and you've made it your longest segment. It's mostly two lane road, but you'll want to drive as much of PCH/101 or you'll kick yourself from what you'd miss. Being able to spend the night at your friends in L.A. to minimize setup and the length of time for the drive and I'm not sure you'll have enough energy to dance. LOL.

You are gonna be tired because you'll be stopping along the way for some pictures. It gets dark around here on the West coast by 5:00pm and those last 150 miles to L.A. on 101 can be tough. You'll get to wonder where all the money went for road improvements. Hwy 101 from Santa Barbara to L.A. is the most traveled road in the world.

Travel well and Bon Voyage!


----------



## silverz51 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the good wishes!! 
I know that drive to LA is going to get old after the first 6 or so hours of driving. However, I can't see anyway around it other that skip Ukiah and drive a bit further South... I just don't know if I can do the research on towns, hotels, etc. And finish my packing today. You were so right about the time accelerating as the trip comes nie.

I'm taking a break from the clothes/toiletry/supplies list to write this. I think I got it down to the right number of changes of clothes with laundry stops. Gotta pare everything down to a minimum as stuff tends to grow as one packs... The Miata is looking smaller and smaller with every item I add to the list.


----------

